# Passt OCZ Reaper unter Orochi?



## Eiswolf93 (22. November 2008)

Hi

Vielleicht bekomm ich als Weihnachtsgeschenk einen neuen Kühler!

Ich wollte den Orichi nehmen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob meine Reaper drunter Passen????

Und hat der schon eine Backplatte?

mfg Eiswolf93

PS: Sys in Sig.


----------



## Shibi (22. November 2008)

*AW: Passt OCZ Reaper unter Orichi?*

Also ein Orichi hat eine Backplate. 

Die Ramriegel werden ziemlich sicher nicht drunterpassen. Dafür ist der Orichi zu niedrig. Die einzige mögliche Lösung wäre ihn zu drehen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob das möglich ist.

Willst du deine CPU passiv oder semipassiv kühlen? Falls nicht wäre der IFX 14 vermutlich die bessere Alternative.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Shibi (22. November 2008)

*AW: Passt OCZ Reaper unter Orichi?*

Hab mal bisschen gegoogelt. Dieses Bild dürfte die Frage klären:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, Shibi


----------



## Fabian (23. November 2008)

*AW: Passt OCZ Reaper unter Orichi?*

wie groß issen der lamellenabstand?
vielleicht kriegt man die riegel zwischen die lamellen geklemmt,vielleicht 1.mm auseinenderbiegen oder so


----------



## Amigo (23. November 2008)

*AW: Passt OCZ Reaper unter Orichi?*

Oder gleich rausschneiden! 
So schlimm wär das eig. auch gar nicht... aber zwischenklemmen kommt gut!


----------



## Fabian (23. November 2008)

*AW: Passt OCZ Reaper unter Orichi?*

müsstest halt nur immer beim ram ausbaun den cpu kühler entfernen
vielleicht darf ja auch der mugen oder der Ifx-14 sein,beides auch super kühler.
Mit lüfter bringen die bessere temps als der orochi,was willste denn genau machen,möglichst leise,extreme lesitung?


----------



## Masterwana (23. November 2008)

*AW: Passt OCZ Reaper unter Orichi?*

Kann man den Orochi nicht auch um 90° drehen? also so das die Heatpipes nach oben zeigen.
Dazu muss man bei manchen Gehäusen zwar nen Loch in den Deckel schneiden, aba egal.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Passt OCZ Reaper unter Orichi?*

Eigentlich will ich ein semi passiv sys machen, da ich ein kleiner silentfreak bin^^

Und zum benchen reicht der auch, mein freund hat 2 Ultra Kazes 3000 und dann hat man sowieso genung Kühlung.

Könnte ich vonm den reaper die heatpipe entfernen?

Ich hab derzeitig den Xgmatek S-1283 mit der Backplatte.

Passt die Backplatte auch mit dem Orochi, weil die mit Klebestreifen am mobo befestigt wurde! Und ich weiß nicht ob ich die noch abbekomme?

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## nfsgame (23. November 2008)

*AW: Passt OCZ Reaper unter Orichi?*

Wenn du semi-passiv machern willst dann nimm den Ninja II. Der kühlt bei mir sogar nen X2 5200+ EE komplett passiv.


----------



## Bigyeti (24. November 2008)

*AW: Passt OCZ Reaper unter Orichi?*

Der Orochi hat damals glaub ich recht enttäuschend in der PCGH abgeschnitten passiv, ich glaube da war sogar ein mugen / Ninja II besser.


----------



## caine2011 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Passt OCZ Reaper unter Orichi?*



Bigyeti schrieb:


> Der Orochi hat damals glaub ich recht enttäuschend in der PCGH abgeschnitten passiv, ich glaube da war sogar ein mugen / Ninja II besser.



jo so isses

außerdem würde ich nicht ruhig schlafen können wenn ich wüsste das ein über1kg monster an meinem board hängt


----------



## Bigyeti (24. November 2008)

So lange es kein True Copper is^^


----------



## Shibi (24. November 2008)

> außerdem würde ich nicht ruhig schlafen können wenn ich wüsste das ein über1kg monster an meinem board hängt


Bei mir hängen 2KG dran und ich hab keine Schlafprobleme.


----------



## divi14 (27. November 2008)

ComputerBase - Neun Kühlergiganten lüfterlos (Seite 4)


----------

